# Heresy artists accepting commission work?



## OrkByTheGraceOfGork (Jun 9, 2010)

Are there any here or does anyone recommend a scifi/fantasy artist?

I'm looking for an artist to create a 12 mega pixel, or there about, picture I could then transfer to a window wrap.

Thanks for any help. :grin:


----------



## JI7 (Mar 10, 2011)

Check out a website called ifreelance.com or try conceptart.org and you are sure to find someone with the skill and interest.


----------



## OrkByTheGraceOfGork (Jun 9, 2010)

Thanks for the info, JI7. Those websites should work.


----------



## StudioColrouphobia (Apr 5, 2009)

Or just ask the right person


----------



## Stugmeister (Apr 21, 2009)

Indeed. I am also available for commission work!


----------

